# Rough idle and P0300 code



## 00AltimaGXE dust (Feb 23, 2008)

Warm weather came today and along with it came more problems. Drove fine in the morning then around noon I came to a stoplight and the car started to putt and jerk. I took it to autozone and got a p0300 error code. 

-Had a tune up with rotor, cap and wires 30k ago
-Oil cover gasket and Intake Manifold Gasket 30k ago.
-I want to say I hear a hissing sound but cannot find where it could be coming from.
-Only jerky and rough when its at idle, not while accelerating. 
-Lights aren't dimming so I can rule out an alternator or battery.
-Ran a tank of premium and seafoam through it today and drove it like it was hot.


Any suggestions on where to start would be great. I've been reading a lot of the posts but none seem to hit what I have right on the head, always seems to point in other directions. Any help would be great.


----------



## lead4 (Feb 23, 2008)

spray carb cleaner at each cyclinder on the intake manifold. if your idle goes up then you need to replace the gasket. Mine has done the same thing and it is an intake gasket that is bad. That is my chore for the day hope it is not to much of a pain


----------

